# Stock Coat, Plush Coat, Long Stock Coat, or Long Coat?



## Kamahi (Feb 27, 2010)

I'm just wondering what Tosca's coat type is(she's 7 weeks old right now)...And right now(for me) it's VERY hard to tell. So if anyone has any idea/guess what she could be? (Stock Coat, Plush Coat, Long Stock Coat, or Long Coat) 
2 of her littermates had very short coats, probably stock coats. So I was thinking she might be a Long Coat or a Long Stock Coat, but after seeing pictures of some Plush Coat GSD puppies, I'm wondering if she'll be a plush coat. 

No matter what she is though, I'll love her just the same, besides who couldn't love that face? :wub:










Some more pictures: 














































If it's still too young to tell, sorry, I'm just sooo curious.

But if there IS a way you can give me some kind of idea, that would be great! 
Thanks for looking.


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

Well, my 8mo GSD male has a very stock coat. He didn't look that fluffy when he was a puppy, but we didn't see him until 12 weeks either and he could have gotten out of his butterball phase by then. He didn't stay fuzzy for long. 

My guess is she'll be a plush coat, or a very plush like stock coat.


----------



## Kamahi (Feb 27, 2010)

Thanks!


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

Usually a good way to tell is to look at their ears and paws. if the hair is long on these then i would guess she will be a LC.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

This is Stark at 7 weeks old (@ the breeders):









This is Stark at 1 year old.









I would call him a stock/plush coat just because he has longer hair in some areas (on his back, around his face (mane) and on his rear legs).


----------



## Kamahi (Feb 27, 2010)

Stark is very handsome! :wub:


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

She may NOT have a very "full & longer" haired coat, as an adult....but my suspicions tell me that she is....a long stock coated puppy....


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

I'm seeing a plush. Very cute pup.


----------



## mjbgsd (Jun 29, 2004)

She has the same coat type as Isa's and she has turned out to be plush stock coat. I exspecially love her tail cause it's fluffy and I love fluffy tails. 
Here's attatchments of her at 5 weeks and now at 4 years.


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

There is only 3 true coat types in the GSD.
1) Stock Coat (normal coat w/undercoat)
1) Long Stock Coat (long(er) coat w/ undercoat)
3) Long Hair Coat (long coat _without_ correct undercoat)
All other terms...ie...."flat, short, tight, plush, wooly, fluffy, curly..etc..etc" are descriptions of what the coat hairs look like....
The puppy in the (topic) picture....has the "facial features" and "look" of a long stock coated puppy. They also have "hair" on the inside & front (sides) of the ears....even if the body coat looks normal.
It's hard to explain to most people....but when you see them for many years through litters....you can "see" the small differences.
Perhaps...I can be wrong...(guessing from pics)...but my suspicions are such.
Whatever "cost type" she becomes.....she is adorable & cute!!
Best wishes!
Robin


----------



## Kamahi (Feb 27, 2010)

Thanks everyone for the thoughts! I do hope she is a Long Stock Coat, but I'm fine with whatever coat type she becomes.


----------



## VegasResident (Oct 4, 2006)

Not thinking long coat....our long coat (and she was a major full all out long coat) had what I would call a full gnome beard underneath where the whitish fur is and it stuck out all over the place. It gets real obvious. 

I am thinking standard coat leaning toward the plushy side where you will probably get some feathering off the legs but not alot. But I could be wrong as there appears to be decent fur in those ears.

Here is a pic of pup. and some of my dog grown up.


----------

